# New Home Theater starting from Scratch



## richdirgo (May 27, 2015)

OK, We gutted my 20x25 dedicated home theater room down to the studs. Here is what I am planning. Would appreciate any suggestions since we are getting close to final design. We will have a 90 inch screen in the middle wall with with 2 40 inch TV's on each side. I will have 2 hdmi cables dedicated to each TV and 1 for the projector. The Sony DA 4400ES 7.1 receiver will sit below the center channel speaker. The rear and side and front speaker wire will all be in wall. The rear and side speakers are Polk Audio FXi A4. Front and center are Cerwin Vegas with a Klipsh sub. I will have FIOS internet modem cat4 connected to 2 Roku boxes and HDMI to each TV. Also FIOS connecting cat6 to 1 Apple TV to HDMI to the receiver. Also rooftop antenna coaxial to 3 way splitter connecting each TV and a external tuner connecting to the receiver for the projector. My ultimate question is Am I missing anything since this is the time to plan.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Well, you could run the sub cable in wall while you got it all apart.
Do you have a dedicated line for the equipment. Or two!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Rich,

Since you're down to the studs, I'd go ahead and run wiring for immersive audio channels in the ceiling. Might as well... You might thank yourself if you choose to go that route a few years down the line...

Todd


----------



## richdirgo (May 27, 2015)

Tonto, Thanks for the heads up. Maybe I'll shop for a longer sub cable since the one I have now is fairly short and I was planning on placing it next to my receiver cabinet under the screen. 

Todd, Looking for info on Immersive wiring(Auro 11.1) and only thing I can find was for movie theaters. If you have any more info on this I would appreciate it. Would this be adding a few speakers in the ceiling to capture the 3D sound effect? Thanks again.


----------



## richdirgo (May 27, 2015)

We are going for sports/media theme but also want to watch movies without the TV's on. The back of the room will be a wine bar theme with a wet bar, and wine barrel table. The seating distance is about 12 feet from the screen/TV's. I believe the screen is 103 diagonal. I attached some drawings of the planned room when it is finished. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

You might want to run a pull wire in the walls in case you ever need to replace a wire or want to add one...or just run a 2nd cable for each wire.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Here you go Rich... these design guidelines should hold true for both Atmos and DTS:X in a 7.1.4 setup.

Hope this helps:

http://www.dolby.com/us/en/guide/dolby-atmos-speaker-setup/7-1-4-setups.html


----------



## bokeh (Nov 13, 2013)

Todd Anderson said:


> Here you go Rich... these design guidelines should hold true for both Atmos and DTS:X in a 7.1.4 setup.
> 
> Hope this helps:
> 
> http://www.dolby.com/us/en/guide/dolby-atmos-speaker-setup/7-1-4-setups.html


I really hope all 3 of the new surround codecs can coexist on 2016 AVRs.....holding out on hanging any overheads until then. But it seems by going with an Atmos layout, the other codecs will work just fine since they are more adaptable/flexible on speaker placement.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Holding out isn't a bad idea...but in Rich's case (since he has the ceiling opened-up), he should run wire to predetermined spots so he can install speakers when that time comes.


----------

